# something fun



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Anybody want to get together virtually and do something fun during Jan? Maybe a secret friend, small tour-de-fleece, or something? Jan always drags on (well and Dec) for me and it would be fun to have something to look forward to and then actually do. Nothing expensive just entertaining.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Me too - unless you want me to knit or crochet or do anything other than weave


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Yea, this ^^! Haha I'll spin too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

We usually do a sock knit a long, but I'm up for something else too! (In addition to the KAL.)


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Is there a "teach people who can't knit to knit a long"?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I would love to have something "fun" but I don't know that I can commit to completing anything. I would hate to be part of a KAL for socks and my person never got their socks or they were horribly bad. With mom's needs increasing, I sometimes honestly don't know what my days will be like hour by hour. Life changes so fast.. I would love to tag along for the ride, for sure!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

How about:
We do a scarf. Every person does a scarf, we can sign up to exchange or we can keep it. 
Rules:
1. It must be a scarf. 
2. It must be scarf shaped. 
3. It must look like a scarf. 

Then everyone who wants to get involved can all make something a little the same but the weavers and crocheters and knitters can all join. And if you want to do pretty and complicated, you can. If you want simple, you can do simple. 
(I need to knit a simple scarf for the Sons of Norway level one knitting pin. )


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I still want to do the sock exchange KAL too.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, I could SO get on board with a scarf KAL/Swap! I can do scarves in my sleep so I know I could keep up! And I LOVE the idea of the weavers being able to join in! 

Great idea, Kelsey!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I can do a scarf!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I'm in


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have plans for a new scarf ---- perfect !!!

On Ravelry I have done scavenger swaps where you know who your sending TO , but dont know who is sending to YOU !! There is a questionare everybody fills out about likes and dislikes , and questions are asked along the way , but it's a SECRET who your person is !!! 
Boxes are filled with things you find in your own stash , things you scavenge .... tea/coffee/snacks.... coupons, recipes, hand made items .... fiber ....spindles .... yarn ...etc 

Check it out here ......

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/yarn-therapy-zone/2980729/1-25

...and the questionnaire .....

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/yarn-therapy-zone/2980755/1-25


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

SCARVES?? UGH! :facepalm: How bout I watch! LOL
Seriously, I've got something in mind. But I was hoping to complete it by Xmas. Is that okay?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I wasn't thinking about a kal because it kind of excludes people who don't knit. 

But what about

A team competition? 2-4 people get together and create a finished product of their choice. Rough rules are:
- it must be made of natural fibers (wool, cotton, alpaca, camel, silk, etc), 
-and knit, crocheted, woven or felted. 
-Dyeing is encouraged. 
-Working on something you have never tried - encouraged. 

First two ish weeks of Jan are for spinning/Dyeing and planning, second two weeks are for weaving/knitting/etc. Feb the items are group judged and prizes are awarded for things like the best use of color, craziest embellished item, hardest to make, best sock, etc. 

Ideally each of the group members would get a finished item back but only one would need to be done for the judging (although that could be another prize having everything done). 

Rules would need to be set, prizes decided on, and teams formed but personally I'd leave it up to the teams to decide who does what.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

scarves might be fun to do for December....... Its COLD out there.


----------



## JessW (Oct 22, 2014)

I LOVE the scarf exchange and the scavenger swap ideas, and I would participate in both! 
Would it be possible to have a couple going? Then people can pick which they want to be a part of (no socks from me- as much as I love socks for my insanely cold feet, I don't know how to knit, though I want to learn)), and we could be part of several if we want to?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I dunno about teams and such and I am not much into competitions. But I will cheer others on!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing as what Kasota said. I'm all in for a swap but if it's going to be something more I'd rather not.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I feel I'm too busy for any sort of a competition, honestly, even though it would be fun.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmmmmm...
You know, we all have that skein of yarn that we can't make anything from. (or maybe it's just me)
You try a hat, a scarf, socks etc.. and nothing seems right so you frog it and lay it to the side.

Maybe we could send a person our 'fail' yarn and they can make something out of it?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I think the idea of a scarf swap is a good idea. But, I'm just a willing swap participant.

I can't make anything that can't be woven. Even then, I'm limited in my experience so it wouldn't be a very fancy scarf. I love natural fibers, though, so that wouldn't be a problem.

And I don't know, chickenista, there are yarns I can't use with weaving because of the ply, stretch, type, etc. so I don't know how that would work. If we all just used what we had in our stash we'd be in our own comfort zone.

A regular ole swap shouldn't be too complicated, and theoretically we'd have the whole month of January to work on the item.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Maybe we need a poll and voting ?? 
I'm more into a scarf knit-a-long with the OPTION of swapping .......


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Anything distracting sounds good to me right now.
Count me in, whatever we end up doing..:thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'll cheer everyone on and participate vicariously. I have things that need to be done before I start anything more.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

If we wanna do a secret Santa type scarf exchange, I'll organize it!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> How about:
> We do a scarf. Every person does a scarf, we can sign up to exchange or we can keep it.
> Rules:
> 1. It must be a scarf.
> ...


Ah... you haven't seen me try to knit.. not that I can knit any more. :ashamed:

Can spin yarn though.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Since I want to make scarfs for my doctor and another nurse I'm down for that.


----------

